# dog diarrhea



## taylrt (Feb 7, 2009)

not the best of titles, I know, but sam my cocker spanial has had it for about a month off and on. So stopped feeding him dog food and have just been giving him boiled rice and boiled chicken this past two days , so am waiting to see results!!!!. Also being new to forum i have been looking at dry food as I have been using Bakers Purina weight Control for Kobie and Sam and have found it's not popular so will be looking for something else. Maybe the reason for Sams upset stomach?( easier than spelling diarrhea) 

taylrt


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it could be the cause & if not it certainly wont help, you would be better trying a good quality food one which dosent contain wheat & additives & one which dosent contain meat deravitives aswell. Try to get one which has meat as its 1st ingredient. Another thing you could give him is pro biotic yoghurt or yakult.


----------



## boodlebear (Oct 13, 2008)

Get off the Bakers is the first important step and more than likely contributing to the problem.

I tried a few complete foods for my boy because he had the squits (easier to spell than diarrheoa?) Even JWB didnt do it.

Finally I put him on Burns with a little Nature Diet meat to make it more interesting and hey presto. Firm poo!! 
I also put my older boy on Burns at the same time and his poo is even more firm than before and there is less of it!


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Chance had been suffering really badly for the last week or so and last week I finally took her to the vets. £28 she was injected and sent home with a bottle full of pills and a sick note saying she must not work for a week as she has a bowel infection. 

The vet said there is something going around at the moment (We're in the north west - not sure how far these things spread!) and we should feed a dry mix of rice and white fish/chicken.

I'm pleased to say she is 110% better and her stools have returned to normal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Nature diet wet - try a form of protien that you have not fed before - I always find lamb to be pretty easy to digest.
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

To be honest if my dog had been suffering from diarhoea for the best part of a month my first port of call would be the vets.


----------



## taylrt (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for help, I have been to pet shop and have some james wellbeloved turkey and rice which i will slowly introduce him to.Also to Kobie, my lab. He was at vet who did not seem too bothered about it just said to monitor but will be taking him back tomorrow as he has gotten into daughter toom and taken three bags of sweetd. just off phone to vet who says it is probably sugar overload and to eep an eye on him tonight and if not better in morning take him in to vet.


----------



## Libbii (Nov 19, 2008)

I find it annoying when the vets do not listen properly to your concern! Is your dog any better? My dog, CJ, gets an upset stomach every now and then and so I bought a bottle of Plantaeris for him that I keep as part of his first aid kit. Plantaeris is a herbal formula and is highly effective in treating the symptoms of dog diarrhea. It helps regulates dogs intestinal functions as well. It might be something for you to look into, especiallly if you dog has had diarrhea for over a month. Here is the link: Dog Diarrhea in Dogs - Canine Plantaeris Natural Treatment


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

If he's better now then ignore my reply. My dog had diarrhea a year or two ago and it was put down to a dog flu - going around the north west. His lost 3 lbs within a couple of days and continued to drop the weight. Keep an eye on him as mine turned ot very very expensive with lots of care being needed


----------



## taylrt (Feb 7, 2009)

Sam still not right but eating three bags of sweets from daughters room did not help. Spent last nigh cleaning up dog sick and poo and although He has been sick quite a bit and diarrhea but he is cheerful enough. He has been getting boiled rice and chicken the last three days but I think I will have to keep him off food for 24 hours (vet suggestion) to see if it will all work out of system. Not something I want to do as he loves his food and he will cry like a baby when it is time to eat. 

will give hm a couple of more days and see vet again.

thanks for all suggestions.

taylrt


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

If necessary carry on with the chicken and rice, orr fish and rice for several days just to settle the digestion, and don't give too much either - dogs can survive a few days on lean rations without suffering too much (other than looking longingly at your plate of food!)

Then very gradually over several days introduce a highly digestible food until you're just feeding that. If symptoms persist though you ought to see the vet to see if there are any underlying problems.


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

It's tricky to decide when to take your pup to the vet when he/she has diarrhoea. Our little cocker has had on and off 'puppy tummy' ever since he came home. He's now just over a year old, and is still having problems. 

He's had samples sent to the labs, been on 24 hour starvation and then Canine ID for a while and we frequently have to put him on a diet of tuna/chicken and rice. Most recently he went to see the vet as he was off his food, and they put it down to the weather - surprisingly, absolutely right - he's back to his perky self now that the snow has gone!!

I would check the little things - treats/chews etc. We think that Satch has a problem with certain chews (e.g. rawhide) - since we've restricted him to Wainwright and James Wellbeloved treats and Dentastix chews, he seems to be doing better.


----------



## taylrt (Feb 7, 2009)

still perservering with Sam's diet but he is constantly hungry and seaches for food all the time. He has been on Rice and chicken for about a week now, so wil try and introduce some JWB lamb and rice to the diet and steadily increase and see what happens. He is pretty smelly from the rear end and has had previous trouble with glands which the vet sorted, could the diarrhea have made them worse?

taylrt


----------

